# Linear Link VCS-SK12 Beam Saw



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

I just picked up a used linear link kit for one of my skil saws. The only problem is the kit came with everything except the chain and bar and linear link is no longer in business so I'm having a helluva time trying to find the correct setup. I'm hoping someone on here has used or owns one of these saws and could give me some advise on what bar chain combo works on this saw. The only thing I know is that it spins 3/8 chain, I'm not sure if that's standard 3/8 or 3/8 low-pro. Also will any standard 12" chainsaw bar work or does it need to have a specific bolt mounting pattern. If anyone has any other advise on these saws please post it here because I'm pretty lost with this thing :confused1: . Thanks, James


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it like this? http://www.amazon.com/Prazi-USA-PR7000-Cutter-4-Inch/dp/B0000224SA

By the time you fix the one that you have couldn't you have already bought the Prazi? I looked for a picture of the one you have listed and couldn't find anything.


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

WildWill said:


> Is it like this? http://www.amazon.com/Prazi-USA-PR7000-Cutter-4-Inch/dp/B0000224SA
> 
> By the time you fix the one that you have couldn't you have already bought the Prazi? I looked for a picture of the one you have listed and couldn't find anything.


I've had the prazi before and hated it. It's basically a chainsaw attachment for a skilsaw where the linear link is a whole conversion kit to make a true beam saw. The linear link is much better made and more accurate(less side to side slop in the bar), and it has an actual built in manual oiler. I've been wanting one of these saws for awhile now and really want to get this thing running. Here's a picture of one,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this something you need??:blink::blink:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LINEAR-LINK-14-Panel-Saw-Carbide-Saw-Repl-Chain-/120383899812


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

jamesdc said:


> I've had the prazi before and hated it. It's basically a chainsaw attachment for a skilsaw where the linear link is a whole conversion kit to make a true beam saw. The linear link is much better made and more accurate(less side to side slop in the bar), and it has an actual built in manual oiler. I've been wanting one of these saws for awhile now and really want to get this thing running. Here's a picture of one,


Oh wow, I want one too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WildWill said:


> Oh wow, I want one too.


I want one :whistling


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is this something you need??:blink::blink:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LINEAR-LINK-14-Panel-Saw-Carbide-Saw-Repl-Chain-/120383899812


Thanks for the link but that's not the chain I need. They actually made 2 versions of these saws, one for normal beam cutting and one for cutting SIPS and other panel products. And that's the panel cutting saw chain.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a couple for sale on Craigslist.

http://boise.craigslist.org/tls/2521993545.html

http://lawrence.craigslist.org/tls/2452669874.html

Dunno if that would be something you'd be interested in or if they'd ship em.

Wanna search all of craiglist? http://www.allofcraigs.com/


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

After WAY too much research I finally found the answers to my own questions, but I'll still post em for anybody else that has one of these saws. The stock bar is a 14" .50 gauge 3/8 oregon part number 140SDEA041, and the chain is 3/8 low pro 53 drive links, either oregon 91vp or 91vx. 

If anybody on this forum has one of these saws I have a quick favor to ask of you. Thanks, James


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, now I want one. I hate you guys sometimes.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dang, can't find this saw for sale on the interwebs....


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally got the time last week to get this saw finished and its:thumbsup::thumbsup: . This saw is definitely a large step above the prazi setup. The way the bar attaches to the saw is much stiffer than the prazi and leads to pretty damn accurate cuts, especially for a beam saw. I was even able to shave a fairly consistent 1/8 (+/- 1/32")shim off 10x stock and not even have it split. Plus the built in oiling system keeps it running alot cooler, but it makes a little more mess. If you can find one I'd definitely recommend this saw to anyone that does alot of work with large timbers. This kit does require having a saw dedicated solely to it, its not like the prazi in that you can swap it back to a normal wormdrive easily. It took at least a couple hours to install the linear link conversion and get everything dialed in and calibrated, plus it requires you to remove quite a few of the original saw parts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Winchester said:


> Dang, can't find this saw for sale on the interwebs....


I see there's one up for bid on E-bay now:jester:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beam-Chain-...879396024?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cbd9facb8
I think I'll pass, I'd rather get the BigFoot chain saw 75* table attachment:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Beam-Saw...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2304f4db73
Also found this one on E-bay, someone was askin bout pics on this one and I can't find the thread so I'll toss it here







5000$ what a deal:laughing: Oh and how old are those Skil motors







Over 30 years old GrizIs that something you used in your youth??


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Beam-Saw...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2304f4db73
> Also found this one on E-bay, someone was askin bout pics on this one and I can't find the thread so I'll toss it here
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least they'll box it up for free


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Beam-Saw...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2304f4db73
> Also found this one on E-bay, someone was askin bout pics on this one and I can't find the thread so I'll toss it here
> 
> 
> ...


Can you just see the drool on the OSHA man's face if he saw you on a jobsite with either of those saws?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see there's one up for bid on E-bay now:jester:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beam-Chain-...879396024?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cbd9facb8
> I think I'll pass, I'd rather get the BigFoot chain saw 75* table attachment:thumbsup:


I don't see the riving knife/splitter or whatever you want to call it:sad:


----------



## Ciancibelli (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an original Linear Link VCS-SK12 Beam Saw in almost mint condition with two chains for sale. Asking $350.00 + shipping. I'm recently retired and have used the saw to build just two sip panel homes. You can contact me at [email protected] or call me at 360-673-4605. I don't have any pics of the saw but can photograph it and send by email.

Dominic
Fine Homebuilding
Kalama, WA 98625-0012


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I want it and want pics. Will email you tomorrow.

Seems you're a 4 hour drive from me.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

awwww sh!t, I can see the video's now.:laughing:


----------

